# Smoked Sushi Fatty sept. TD QVIEW MEGATON!!!



## circuit theory (Oct 11, 2012)

I need to start off by saying the only reason I entered this throwdown was because of the HUGE prize!  Now that I have competed in a TD I think I will be doing more in the future.

OK now time for business.  My living in Japan left me feeling like I should do something with my fatty that would associate it with Japan.  So I was torn between doing a Godzilla Fatty or a Smoked Sushi Fatty.  I am happy that I chose the Smoked Sushi route.

To start my fatty off I smoked half a salmon, ate 2/3's of it and saved 1/3rd for the fatty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_2663.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Getting the smoked sushi innards ready.

Smoked salmon mixed with cream cheese, P-man washed before a light smoking (similar to green peppers), pepper jack, and a salmon rub of mine for the outside of the smoked sushi roll.













IMG_2700.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Ready to mix













IMG_2702 - Copy.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_2703 - Copy.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






All mixed but I decided to get some more color from it by adding a bit of smoked paprika.













IMG_2704.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






1 onion and two red peppers for the 50/50 ground mix.













IMG_2708.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






This pepper was happy to its core to be used in the smoked sushi!













IMG_2710.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






The P-man out for the smoker after a light smoking.













IMG_2714.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






50/50 ground, red peppers and onions ready to be folded together.













IMG_2716.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






That was quick!













IMG_2718.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Smoked P-man ready to encase the smoked salmon and cream cheese innards!













IMG_2720.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






I wish they sold life size blankets like this!













IMG_2723.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Once I laid out the cheddar I decided the color would not contrast with the salmon mix enough...













IMG_2724.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






So I decided to go with only pepper jack.













IMG_2725.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






I'd say the color contras is getting about where I wanted it at this point.













IMG_2726.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Rolling the fatty













IMG_2728.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Folding and sealing the fatty.













IMG_2729.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Whaalaaa!!!













IMG_2730.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Where all the magic happens, My masterbuilt 7in1 smoker.













IMG_2734.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Lets get started smoking!













IMG_2735.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Looking good













IMG_2767.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Ok it has firmed up enough to loose the foil and flip it over.













IMG_2768.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






The belly is saying "more smoke please!"













IMG_2771.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






We are getting close













IMG_2772.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






That'll do fatty, that'll do.













IMG_2776.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Lost some precious juices on the cutting board. If I had to do it again I would have gone straight from the smoker to on top of the rice so the rice could absorb more of the oils and juices.













IMG_2778.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Ended up having to use two sushi slats once I finally started rolling it.













IMG_2790.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_2791.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Shhhh !!! Don't tell my mother in law where that strange smoky flavor in her sushi came from!













IMG_2792.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Closing things up.













IMG_2794.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Smoked sushi is rolled and bound, had to wait a bit for the rice and meat to socialize and get to know one another.  Once they were well associated and or married in some countries it was time to release them upon the world.













IMG_2796.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






But not before a quick roll in some salmon rub I had ready for the occasion.













IMG_2797.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






I had thought of using a dark BBQ sauce and guac to look like soy sauce and wasabi, but I just didnt think the bbq sauce was needed.













IMG_2798.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






Done and ready to be cut into.













IMG_2799.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






At this point it had cooled down a bit more than I wanted but that was also a good thing since it kept the salmon and cream cheese from running













IMG_2801 - Copy.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_2806 - Copy.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_2808 - Copy.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_2809 - Copy.JPG



__ circuit theory
__ Oct 11, 2012






And that is how the Smoked Sushi Fatty was born. 

If I ever have the time to do this again, I would roll the fatty in the rice right off the smoker and try to serve it within 20-30 minutes of taking it off the smoker. It tasted really good but I would have liked to have a bit more runnyness of juices and cheeses.

Thanks for looking everyone and have a great Friday!  (oops sorry it is friday for me in 6 hours but you guys still have to suffer through thursday


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

You did a great job on that fatty and I bet it was real good..And yes the grand prise was hugh...


----------



## boykjo (Oct 11, 2012)

I was impressed with your fattie... But now even more.. I bet it tasted great..................


----------



## cwalk (Oct 11, 2012)

one of a kind


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

When I was looking at the entries I knew this one had to be hard to put together - awesome job


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

You did an awesome job with all the work involved! Looks great and I'll bet it tasted great!


----------



## big game cook (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW. looks great. hard to appreciate some of the entries untill you see the process. yours looked great but jumped way up on the greatness scale after seeing this thread. thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## circuit theory (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.  I guess I better start thinking about entering another throwdown.


----------

